# [SOLVED] HUGE ping 800+ .a quick question



## Shakeyjake (Feb 28, 2010)

Suddenly been getting a huge ping of over 800 for most of the night. Is there anyway to reduce ping or should I just ride this out until my provider fixes it?
Was wondering if it was my router playing up?

Im right next to my router with a wireless connection, average speed is 36mbps
I dont have any packet loss, and my server is under 50 miles away? Jitter is also huge and is at about 600

any advise welcome
thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: HUGE ping 800+ .a quick question*

to test if its the router connect directly to the modem and try your pings.
do a tracert yourserver and post the results for review


----------



## Shakeyjake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: HUGE ping 800+ .a quick question*

Ok so plugged myself into my router and my ping is at 50 ish now


results from tracert
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Kirby>tracert 192.168.0.100

Tracing route to acer-2e68c49b20.cable.virginmedia.net [192.168.0.100]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms acer-2e68c49b20.cable.virginmedia.net [192.168.0
.100]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Kirby>tracert 192.168.0.100


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: HUGE ping 800+ .a quick question*

Make sure you're at least 6 feet from the router with wireless connections. Also, if you're right next to the router, use a wired connection, it's much more reliable.


----------



## Shakeyjake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: HUGE ping 800+ .a quick question*

ok thanks for the tip, plugging myself into the router seems to have done the trick anyway. thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That will always be a better connection. :smile:


----------

